# Anybody Noticed The New Dashboard



## Rich Brunelle (Jan 15, 2015)

Maybe I missed when it changed but I noticed this morning, "Partner Invoices" & "Trip Invoices"


----------



## John_in_kc (Sep 30, 2014)

its new, nothing accessible yet. it is similar to the old dashboard, I think some of those are for livery accts like black, lux, etc.


----------



## Rich Brunelle (Jan 15, 2015)

John_in_kc said:


> its new, nothing accessible yet. it is similar to the old dashboard, I think some of those are for livery accts like black, lux, etc.


okay, wouldn't surprise me if Uber wants us to submit our own invoices to them to get paid.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

Rich Brunelle said:


> okay, wouldn't surprise me if Uber wants us to submit our own invoices to them to get paid.


The new dashboard is starting to get some of the features back the old one always had. They just moved me off the old one 2 weeks ago. I hated it because the ability to see daily recaps disappeared. But it's back in the last week. Very nice to have that back.


----------



## Bill Feit (Aug 1, 2014)

Actionjax is referring to the Driver Summary which is the first thing that shows up on the new dashboard...we had this six months ago but they took it away...there are other posts on the driver summary in this forum.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

Bill Feit said:


> Actionjax is referring to the Driver Summary which is the first thing that shows up on the new dashboard...we had this six months ago but they took it away...there are other posts on the driver summary in this forum.


Actually I was talking about the dashboard where you could select 1,7,30,365 trip views. That was gone on the new dashboard when they migrated me over. It's back now. If I set it to 1 day I can watch my rating rise and fall.


----------



## Bill Feit (Aug 1, 2014)

Yes, I know. We are talking about the same thing..it is called A Driver Summary...look at it:

*SUMMARY February 16, 2015 Pay Statement*
Days:
 1 7 30 365 
*DRIVER* *RATING* *TRIPS* *FARES

See how it says driver above? then below this is your name meaning it is your driver summary.

Best to you*


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

Your right. I thought you were referring to the email we get every week. It's called a drivers summary too I think.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

and exactly whats so great about gettting this feature?


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> and exactly whats so great about gettting this feature?


I can check throughout the night to see my rating go up or down. Helps me gauge who probably ****ed me over on a trip.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Actionjax said:


> I can check throughout the night to see my rating go up or down. Helps me gauge who probably ****ed me over on a trip.


it updates real time that fast?


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

As fast as they rate you. Some do it right away. Some a few hours later. But its a good gauge for the night.


----------

